
A top-tier app in Apple’s Mac App Store will steal your browser history - AnatMl2
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/07/a-top-tier-app-in-apples-mac-app-store-will-steal-your-browser-history/
======
amirah
Both <a href="[https://fugenx.ae/ios-application-development-company-
dubai/...](https://fugenx.ae/ios-application-development-company-
dubai/">iOS</a>) and OSX have topped the critical vulnerabilities list for
years. I have no idea where this reputation of “apple security” came from, but
it’s ludicrous.

